# 2021 R-Line Black… What Do You Guys Think?



## Kingputt323 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

looks good, are those Audi wheels? they look huge!


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Just an opinion, and we know what they're like, too much wheel. They would look great on my Treg. That aside though it looks really good.


----------



## GuiltySpark (Jun 22, 2016)

Too big, little awkward looking.


----------



## Kingputt323 (Jun 20, 2010)

jojowasher said:


> looks good, are those Audi wheels? they look huge!


Yes they are Audi RSQ 7 wheels 22 x 9.5


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Wheels are super subjective. I like this personally - looks more aggressive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

I've seen these wheels before on a lowered Tig and they look great. With the wheel gap you have going on, they look a little donk-ish - not to my taste... but to each their own.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Not a fan of the wheels but that's little old me. I like the color. I have the same. I'm thinking of changing the front side marker lenses to clear from yellow. How about you?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Diego012 said:


> Not a fan of the wheels but that's little old me. I like the color. I have the same. I'm thinking of changing the front side marker lenses to clear from yellow. How about you?


clear cleans up the front a lot.


----------



## Kingputt323 (Jun 20, 2010)

Diego012 said:


> Not a fan of the wheels but that's little old me. I like the color. I have the same. I'm thinking of changing the front side marker lenses to clear from yellow. How about you?


I think so… Still got a few things to do to it… I just bought it last week… next up window tint to match rear… upgraded stereo speakers… also thinking about lowering it or painting the fender trim to give it a cleaner look


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I feel the slightly smoked lens version blends in better with the Pyrite Silver.


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

Looks good. How's the ride w/ 22's?


----------



## Kingputt323 (Jun 20, 2010)

kickice24 said:


> Looks good. How's the ride w/ 22's?


Believe it or not… excellent very smooth and quiet with just a little vibration.


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

Kingputt323 said:


> Believe it or not… excellent very smooth and quiet with just a little vibration.


I like it too!


----------



## Kingputt323 (Jun 20, 2010)

kpg111 said:


> I like it too!


Thank You!!!… I appreciate it, I will post a few new pictures with a few more upgrades


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

Kingputt323 said:


> Thank You!!!… I appreciate it, I will post a few new pictures with a few more upgrades


Awesome! Want to see more pictures.


----------



## Wealeytr (12 mo ago)

Looks awesome with those wheels and tires, what tire size are you running?.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

I think when the wheel gap is more than the amount of tire showing it looks off. If this was lowered and the gap was a finger to two it would be much better.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

RatBustard said:


> clear cleans up the front a lot.


Looks nice, but too much wheel well gap. Especially in the rear - eeek!


----------

